# NowGoal Daily soccer Tips 01/08/2022



## JimmyRok (Aug 1, 2022)

Nowgoal Tips (08/01) 

 Championship

Watford vs Sheffield United: Under 2.5 Goals

 Ligue 2

Sochaux vs Paris FC: Sochaux 0/-0.5

 Veikkausliga

HIFK vs Inter Turku: Inter Turku -0.5/-1

 Allsvenskan

IFK Goteborg vs IFK Norrkoping FK: 1X

 Superligaen

Nordsjaelland vs Lyngby: Nordsjaelland -0.5


----------

